# [ODMP] St. James Police Department, Missouri ~ January 15, 2005



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

A Police Officer with the St. James Police Department was killed in the line of duty on January 15, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18262*


----------

